
New Release Vue Unicons Added 60 Brand and UI Icons - antonreshetov
https://github.com/antonreshetov/vue-unicons
======
brianzelip
Nice. I've been using vue-fontawesome[0], but have been experiencing some
problems getting font awesome pro icons to load via npm on BOTH local dev and
netlify.

Happy to see how another implementation does it.

[0] [https://github.com/FortAwesome/vue-
fontawesome](https://github.com/FortAwesome/vue-fontawesome)

~~~
antonreshetov
Just SVG, just with love for developers )

